# Meet our little redhead!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

RiverWho said:


> View attachment 463292
> We are so thrilled to introduce this little lady. She has absolutely stolen our hearts. I know the hard work of puppy-raising is only just beginning, but so far we feel like we've won the lottery. She has been a happy, confident, affectionate little girl, very tuned in to us and super easy-going about a 6 hour car ride, crate training (not a peep!), and meeting family and friends. We are working hard to remember all of the "do's and don'ts that we have so carefully researched over the last few months so we don't make TOO many rookie mistakes!?
> 
> We are still in negotiations over her name ?, but so far it looks like "Willow" is going to stick.
> ...


Willow is as fabulous as can be. All of Tabitha’s are, and you did win the lottery with one of her pups! Congratulations! Looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## RiverWho (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you! We were on the RSVP list with Tabatha for 4 months, but I never wanted to mention it because it still seemed too good to be true! ?

I sure appreciate all the advice I've gleaned from you poodle pros. I'm sure I'll be around will lots of questions in the coming weeks.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh, she is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

So glad you posted a picture of your new baby! I've been wondering if it all worked out. Hope to see yall out and about some day. She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## RiverWho (Aug 24, 2019)

StormeeK said:


> So glad you posted a picture of your new baby! I've been wondering if it all worked out. Hope to see yall out and about some day. She is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you! We'll be starting puppy classes at FUNdamental Dog as soon as she can...thank you for the recommendation!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is beautiful, congratulations !


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh my goodness! So cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

She is stunning. That rich red in the sunlight, like flames in a fire. What a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

RiverWho said:


> View attachment 463292
> We are so thrilled to introduce this little lady. She has absolutely stolen our hearts. I know the hard work of puppy-raising is only just beginning, but so far we feel like we've won the lottery. She has been a happy, confident, affectionate little girl, very tuned in to us and super easy-going about a 6 hour car ride, crate training (not a peep!), and meeting family and friends. We are working hard to remember all of the "do's and don'ts that we have so carefully researched over the last few months so we don't make TOO many rookie mistakes!?
> 
> We are still in negotiations over her name ?, but so far it looks like "Willow" is going to stick.
> ...


She is gorgeous, and you have a winner getting a pup from NOLA Standards. I'd also love one of there pups! I recently saw (on line) one of the blacks she bred, so inky black she looked purple. I love the name "Willow" and if my boy get a sister one day I also love the name Violet.


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

RiverWho said:


> View attachment 463292
> We are so thrilled to introduce this little lady. She has absolutely stolen our hearts. I know the hard work of puppy-raising is only just beginning, but so far we feel like we've won the lottery. She has been a happy, confident, affectionate little girl, very tuned in to us and super easy-going about a 6 hour car ride, crate training (not a peep!), and meeting family and friends. We are working hard to remember all of the "do's and don'ts that we have so carefully researched over the last few months so we don't make TOO many rookie mistakes![emoji28]
> 
> We are still in negotiations over her name [emoji57], but so far it looks like "Willow" is going to stick.
> ...


Welcome! She's stunning!

We also have a Willow - our lovely silver beige mini-poodle.










Happy Holidays!

Nicola
Amor, Willow and Kiki's mom.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I was not surprised to read NOLA and Tabatha in lovely Willow's introduction. Such a refined red girl one only finds in a very few places. Beauty and brains ?!!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations!? she is adorable Willow would be an awesome name for her.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations! What a beautiful girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

RiverWho said:


> Thank you! We were on the RSVP list with Tabatha for 4 months, but I never wanted to mention it because it still seemed too good to be true! ?
> 
> I sure appreciate all the advice I've gleaned from you poodle pros. I'm sure I'll be around will lots of questions in the coming weeks.


She looks great. We picked up our little red from Tabatha the week that your litter was dropping. Freya looks almost identical to Willow, even though it's obviously different parents. 

Rather than the normal 8-9 week pickup, we got Freya at 12 weeks, which adds some additional challenges, but all in all, she's great. 

I'm a big believer in Ian Dunbar's crate/playpen method. If you haven't already checked it out, I would take a look. 





__





Dog Training Digital Textbook







www.dogstardaily.com


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh you are so lucky to get a NOLA puppy. I have dreamed of having a NOLA dog (well, maybe in the future) Your Willow is beautiful.with such brilliant color.


----------



## Muffinpuff (Sep 20, 2019)

Such a cutie [emoji173][emoji251][emoji173]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverWho (Aug 24, 2019)

tnedator said:


> She looks great. We picked up our little red from Tabatha the week that your litter was dropping. Freya looks almost identical to Willow, even though it's obviously different parents.
> 
> Rather than the normal 8-9 week pickup, we got Freya at 12 weeks, which adds some additional challenges, but all in all, she's great.
> 
> ...


Oh, tell Freya hello from her little cousin! I can certainly see the family resemblance. ? Who are her parents?

Thank you for the suggestion! I did read Ian Dunbar but need to review...I feel like I have all this info in my head and still working in putting it into practice!


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

RiverWho said:


> View attachment 463292
> We are so thrilled to introduce this little lady. She has absolutely stolen our hearts. I know the hard work of puppy-raising is only just beginning, but so far we feel like we've won the lottery. She has been a happy, confident, affectionate little girl, very tuned in to us and super easy-going about a 6 hour car ride, crate training (not a peep!), and meeting family and friends. We are working hard to remember all of the "do's and don'ts that we have so carefully researched over the last few months so we don't make TOO many rookie mistakes!?
> 
> We are still in negotiations over her name ?, but so far it looks like "Willow" is going to stick.
> ...


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

RiverWho said:


> Oh, tell Freya hello from her little cousin! I can certainly see the family resemblance. ? Who are her parents?
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion! I did read Ian Dunbar but need to review...I feel like I have all this info in my head and still working in putting it into practice!


I'm not sure there is a right or wrong way to proceed with a puppy, just different approaches. I like Dunbar's, especially for those new to raising a puppy, because it's simple and fairly foolproof if you religiously follow his simple approach. 

At night, I've roughly followed the rule of thumb of 1 hour for each month of age, plus 1. So, at 8 weeks or 2 months, the pup should be able to go 3 hours at night. Then, once I establish that the puppy can comfortably handle that (isn't up crying or pacing when I get up at the 3 hour mark), then would I've done is increase by 15 minutes every week, which falls in line with that one hour per month of age. 

That said, different dogs have different bladders and sleep habits. If I find myself having to practically shake the dog awake, or otherwise clearly not in a hurry to go, then I'll increase the time, usually by 15 minute increments. One of my standards (six year old son of Brees, also from Tabatha) was at 8 hours way ahead of that rule of thumb and these days sometimes goes 18 hours between going to the bathroom, especially if it's raining out. 

Freya is out of Ramsey and Rhea. I don't know much about them, to be honest, other than she is a granddaughter of Rex. My original plan had been to get a pup from your litter, but then Freya became available and it all moved very quickly from there.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is adorable! What lovely colour and pigment!


----------

